# Haralson Co. Felton,Ga



## mjfrawg (Sep 30, 2009)

anybody had any luck thus far in Haralson or Polk co. we hadnt had any on our club here on dugdown mnt.


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 30, 2009)

been out almost everyday at least once, in different stands.  I've seen only six 4 does, 2 small bucks a 4 & 6.  None in range on my lease Carroll south of WACO.


----------



## christopher01 (Oct 3, 2009)

Only been out twice but i stuck a doe opening day that i couldn't find and seen another that spotted me on the other trip.  Keep this thread up and i'll keep posting through the season. Our club is in northwest haralson on the alabama line.


----------



## mjfrawg (Oct 6, 2009)

My Buddy saw 3 small bucks Saturday morn a spike & 2 four pointers one might have been a 6.


----------



## PauldingHunter (Oct 8, 2009)

Club right at Felton... no deer seen yet except when driving to and from....lol


----------



## mjfrawg (Oct 9, 2009)

Seen some good sign this week ready for smoke pole moved out of thicket were we can see little farther hope to have some luck & be able to post some pics monday.


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 13, 2009)

Saw two deer, what I don't know could only see rear quarters day before at 830 am......jeez.


----------



## yellowhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

*Haralson*

mjfrawg,are you in the Truck-cab club?


----------



## mjfrawg (Oct 15, 2009)

im in Big Oak Huntin Club off of Ten Oaks Rd. In Felton our Land Surronds Dugdown Baptist Church.
My Buddy killed a a Button Head opening morning Thinking it was a doe.I missed a doe Tuesaday with my smokepole.


----------



## sidekicks409 (Oct 16, 2009)

does big oak need any members thats close to home


----------



## mjfrawg (Oct 19, 2009)

i killed a buuton by accident,my buddy killed a spike ,his son killed his first deer a doe,my son killed a nice little 6,Another buddy of mine killed a doe. All Saturday Morning.Put Pics up Later


----------



## mjfrawg (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw a small Buck chasin 2 does 11/02 on paulding haralson county line.Killed 2 does yesterday evening


----------



## mjfrawg (Nov 10, 2009)

saw 2 does sat morn my buddy saw a small 6 pointer my son got a nice mature doe swears  he seen 20 deer before he shot another friend of mine on some property he has shot a nice doe & a 4 pointer he said it was chasin the doe .Taylors processing was very busy nothin real big there alot of small bucks does.He makes the best sausage around


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw a spike and 4-pointer Saturday morning as well out on Flatwoods creek.  Should get pretty good in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PauldingHunter (Nov 10, 2009)

My club is in Felton area too..... Have seen very few deer so far all season


----------



## PauldingHunter (Nov 10, 2009)

by now i usually have a few processed by Taylors..... no meat yet


----------



## DRay54 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Where is Taylors Processing Located?*



mjfrawg said:


> saw 2 does sat morn my buddy saw a small 6 pointer my son got a nice mature doe swears  he seen 20 deer before he shot another friend of mine on some property he has shot a nice doe & a 4 pointer he said it was chasin the doe .Taylors processing was very busy nothin real big there alot of small bucks does.He makes the best sausage around



Looking for a processor.


----------



## mjfrawg (Nov 24, 2009)

Taylors is in Corinth right of 120 he has signs ther around Sisters Sunoco  & corinth Baptist Church hes good his Address is : 547 Old Corinth Rd. Buchanan Ga. 30113
Phone # 770 646 5850    Cell # 404 754 5431
he done 5 for me this year & makes the best Sausage around


----------



## mjfrawg (Nov 24, 2009)

we had a decent litle 8 killed 11/14/2009 basket rack
my son saw a nice 7 or 8 & couldnt take shot.were see lots of does in mornin time & my buddy has frequent small 6 he has about made into a pet.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 24, 2009)

I took a 10 pt. on the 15th and a 8 pt. on the 18th near the Haralson/Polk line. Had already shot a doe and could have shot a limit of does if I chose to.


----------



## chrismonroe (Nov 25, 2009)

i hunt felton rockmart rd i gave up on hunting my aunts farm. due to last day of bow season took the day off to sit seems the guy who leases the land behind me. he seen me and waved on his first trip by on his 4wheeler then came back by headed out 30 min later. then about 15 min later came by on his ford tractor droped a plow. then back by 30 min to go pick up his box blade and spent the rest of the day puttin in a food plot about 40 yards away sounded like. so think i mite go back in a couple of weeks hang on my field maybe ill see something. but didnt see anything all bow season.


----------



## mjfrawg (Nov 30, 2009)

Got this little 7 friday morning 11/27/2009 had his nose on ground . My son got a doe thanks givin mornin


----------



## mjfrawg (Nov 30, 2009)

My Buddy shot at a nice buck thanks givin morn found blood but no deer hope he lived.


----------



## basschaser (Nov 30, 2009)

i got a lease in felton   havent seen any deer till sat. and saw 4 does shot two of them


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 30, 2009)

Had been seeing deer and then last week saw nada.  Hope they begin chasin' good with this cold snap.


----------



## oliver 42 (Nov 30, 2009)

they need to something  hunted wed. thur sun.  seen nothing at all hunt by river on eaves bridge......   dead


----------



## mjfrawg (Dec 23, 2009)

ready for the last week hope to thin some does


----------

